# Stevens Savage 87D .22 LR



## woodroe (Mar 18, 2004)

My father-in-law has a Stevens Savage 87D .22 Long Rifle that he's thinking about getting rid of. I've been trying to search around and see what one is worth but can't find much info on it.

He's also got a Remington Sportsman 78 that he's considering selling also, but again we don't have much of an idea what this would be worth.

Both guns are in good shape. Anyone have a blue book for guns? Anyone know what these would be worth?

Thanks


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't quote me on this but I have a Gun Traders Guide that is about 3 years old. I just looked them up and couldn't find the Savage-Stevens model 87D but here is what it says about the Remington.

*MODEL 78 SPORTSMAN
BOLT-ACTION RIFLE...................NiB $281 Ex $225 Gd $153*
Similar to Model 700 ADL, except with straight-comb walnut-finished hardwood stock in calibers 223 Rem., 243 Win., 270 Win., 30-06 Springfield and 308 Win. 22-inch bbl. Weight: 7 lbs. Adj. sights. Made 1984-91.

If that's the same gun, that is what it says. I don't know how accurate the book is, but there's a rough idea I guess.


----------



## woodroe (Mar 18, 2004)

From what I've been reading on the Internet, that's the gun.

thanks for the info.


----------



## kaintuck (Aug 26, 2005)

it depends on the model....rifle or carbine 87d? here's a carbine:
http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/r3034.htm

and the rifle has the long barrel.....great shape ones go for $100. less if well used in the squirrel woods! :wink: 
best old 22 i know of....some swear at em, some swear for em'! 8)


----------



## JoeM (Nov 17, 2005)

I just bought one at auction for $150.00. Shoots great, very accurate.


----------

